# MES 40 Bluetooth  window condensation?



## redsmoke (Nov 21, 2015)

So my new 40" has lots of condensation on the glass and I'm not using any water in the bowl.  So much it's foggy all the time. My old 40" think gen 1 (rounded control in back and glass door) never had this problem that bad.  

What can cause this? 
It has done this with meat, fish,pork,chicken and today with beef sticks.

I do have it in a house I made to cover it but I do have the vent piped out the roof 4"elbow and 3" of pipe sealed to cabinet. 

Smoker is 40" Bluetooth with the stand not sure what generation. 

Thanks randy


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2015)

Redsmoke said:


> So my new 40" has lots of condensation on the glass and I'm not using any water in the bowl. So much it's foggy all the time. My old 40" think gen 1 (rounded control in back and glass door) never had this problem that bad.
> 
> What can cause this?
> It has done this with meat, fish,pork,chicken and today with beef sticks.
> ...


That's a Gen 2.5, and mine did that real bad last time I used it too. I even had a puddle of water underneath the right front foot. I just figured it was a humid day, but I don't remember my Gen #1 having that much.

I only used it a couple times so far with meat in, but I should be using it Monday, and I'll see what happens.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2015)

It is starting to get pretty chilly out. The least insulated part is the window and condensation is not uncommon. It's worse the colder it gets and though rarely a problem in my Gen 1, I can get puddles smoking Brined poultry this time of year...JJ


----------



## redsmoke (Nov 21, 2015)

Let's keep a eye on it.  Maybe we can come up with a solution. 
I've been using mine a lot so I'll look at the smoke line around the door and see if it is a seal issue tomorrow in the day light
 I'm leaving the damper wide open the whole time. Thats what I did on my gen 1 also.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2015)

Redsmoke said:


> Let's keep a eye on it. Maybe we can come up with a solution.
> I've been using mine a lot so I'll look at the smoke line around the door and see if it is a seal issue tomorrow in the day light
> I'm leaving the damper wide open the whole time. Thats what I did on my gen 1 also.


Sure makes cleaning the window easy if you get it while still warm...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> It is starting to get pretty chilly out. The least insulated part is the window and condensation is not uncommon. It's worse the colder it gets and though rarely a problem in my Gen 1, I can get puddles smoking Brined poultry this time of year...JJ


Exactly what I was thinking.

I didn't get it that bad with my Gen #1 glass, but this one has bigger glass, and maybe a different kind of glass???

I got condensation on my Gen #1, but this was running down like crazy & out of the smoker & puddling under the right front foot. I gotta look closer on Monday (Next Smoke session).

Bear


----------



## redsmoke (Nov 21, 2015)

My gen1 was use below 0 a lot and no condensation like this.  We'll see how it turns out. In the last 2 weeks we've went from 60 to today 23 with wind rain snow flakes in that time frame with the window full of water. I've used it every couple days to get it seasoned good so I can do a turkey.   Maybe it wil level out once the weather settles down.


----------



## redsmoke (Nov 21, 2015)

The glass is super easy to clean :yahoo:


----------



## daveomak (Nov 22, 2015)

Preheat the smoker to 275 for an hour or 2 first...   that kills the bacteria and warms stuff up so condensate can't form...  Also a good time to dry the pellets, if you use an AMNPS.....


----------



## redsmoke (Nov 26, 2015)

Ok today I put ribs in for dinner after thanksgiving with the family.    

No condensation and it's snowing out.    

The only thing I did different was to take the drip pan out i had on the bottom rack and foiled the water pan which most do so no real change their but I also foiled over the bottom drip pan and did not punch out the whole in the bottom.   This might have done the trick.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2015)

My new Gen #2.5 had heavy condensation on the glass every time I used it, and my Gen #1 never did in 5+ years.

The last time I used it, I used "Rain-X" on it, and the glass stayed completely dry & condensation free the whole 5 hours of a Prime Rib Smoke.

Rain-X worked Great:

Clean glass real good first.

Spray Rain-X on a paper towel & rub it on all over glass.

Take another paper towel, and wipe it evenly in straight lines to cover glass.

Allow to dry. (Alcohol Base)

Ready for use.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221 (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## brickguy221 (Dec 18, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> My new Gen #2.5 had heavy condensation on the glass every time I used it, and my Gen #1 never did in 5+ years.
> 
> The last time I used it, I used "Rain-X" on it, and the glass stayed completely dry & condensation free the whole 5 hours of a Prime Rib Smoke.
> 
> ...


Great tip Bear. I will have to try that.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am surprised at myself that I never thought of that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Great tip Bear. I will have to try that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,

Years ago, when I worked for my Son, I'd sometimes drive 300+ miles in a day.

I had a weak spring in my driver's side windshield wiper, and every time I got above 60 MPH, the wiper would lift off the windshield.

So until I could get it fixed, I used Rain-X on the windshield. So under 60 MPH, the wiper worked, and above 60, the rain drops blew off the windshield so fast they caused no visibility problem.

That was what made me think of trying Rain-X.  Amazing Stuff !!

Bear


----------



## redsmoke (Dec 18, 2015)

Ok here's a good one.  I have a full hand print on the glass that keeps coming back no mater how much I clean the glass. I've used dish soap with paper towels, scrub pad and dry rubbed it with a paper towel and it still appears.  Next think might be alcohol.


----------



## nevrsummr (Dec 18, 2015)

May be a wives tale, but I remember we used to clean our wood stove glass with a newspaper. Strange but it worked


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2015)

Redsmoke said:


> Ok here's a good one. I have a full hand print on the glass that keeps coming back no mater how much I clean the glass. I've used dish soap with paper towels, scrub pad and dry rubbed it with a paper towel and it still appears. Next think might be alcohol.


I got a couple fingers at the bottom of mine too.

I think eventually it will go away, because when I got my Gen #1 it had an  imprint of the frame of the glass at an angle across the window. It came back for nearly a year, and a lot of cleanings, but finally it stopped coming back. I figure it had something to do with a chemical they used when putting the glass in the door.

Bear


nevrsummr said:


> May be a wives tale, but I remember we used to clean our wood stove glass with a newspaper. Strange but it worked


Yup---Newspaper, and also some wood ashes from the wood stove on a wet paper towel works Great. I used it on my Woodstove & on my MES door glass:

Check this out:   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113467/cleaning-mes-window-without-any-chemicals-at-all

Bear


----------

